# Bitfenix Recon Lüftersteuerung Internet steuern problem



## Sebastian19 (11. Oktober 2012)

*Bitfenix Recon Lüftersteuerung Internet steuern problem*

Ich habe ein Problem mit der online steuerung von Bitfenix Recon  .. Ich habe diesen Treiber installiert. Der hat eine verknüpfung auf meinen destop gesetzt. Wenn ich diesen anklicke öffnet der einen browser und schreibt : http://localhost:9980/ das kann er bei mir nicht anzeigen und deswegen kommt es immer zu einer fehlermeldung ?! kann mir jem. erklären wie ich das hin bekomme so das ich das benutzen kann ?   
Wäre sehr nett  

LG Sebastian


----------



## ZET (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Recon Lüftersteuerung Internet steuern problem*

Hey, vorab ein paar Fragen:
Die Lüftersteuerung ist mit deinem Mainboard verbunden?
Welchen Browser nutzt du bzw. werden bei dir alle Popups blockiert?
Welche Software Version hast du installiert?
Gruß
ZET


----------



## Sebastian19 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Recon Lüftersteuerung Internet steuern problem*

Ja die steuerung ist mit meinem mainboard verbunden .
Ich nutze opera . nein es werden alle popups zugelassen .
Meinst du mit software version die von der steuerung oder was meinst du ?  

Lg Sebastian


----------



## MoeJoe1992 (11. Oktober 2012)

Habe das selbe Problem. Habe dir Steuerung aufem Mainboard angeschlossen. Benutze Firefox alle popups erlaubt und das Programm auf der neusten Version, bekomme auch die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Sebastian19 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Recon Lüftersteuerung Internet steuern problem*

Dann wäre das mal ganz hilfreich wenn uns jem. hilft


----------



## silent_freak (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Recon Lüftersteuerung Internet steuern problem*

Ihr könnt noch folgendes probieren:
Firewall
Virenschutz
Die Adresse einfach mal so eingeben, vllt. wird sie ja durch was anderes blockiert

Ansonsten kanns eigentlich nur falsch angesteckt sein, vllt. könnt ihr mal ein bild posten, wie die 4-polige Lüftersteuerung am 8-poligen Anschluss angestöpselt ist.

PS: Bei mir wars die Windows-Firewall


----------



## Sebastian19 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Recon Lüftersteuerung Internet steuern problem*

Ich habe die Firewall komplett ausgeschaltet und es funktioniert nicht . also daran liegt es nicht  
Am virenschutz liegt es auch nicht da ich also ich das das erste mal getestet habe hatte ich noch kein viren schutz und wenn ich diesen ausschalte dann funkts es auch nicht .
Die Adresse habe ich bei Firefox , internet explorer , opera eingegeben und es funktioniert auch nicht :/
Ein foto mache ich gleich und stelle es morgen hoch  

LG Sebastian


----------



## ZET (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Recon Lüftersteuerung Internet steuern problem*

Gibst du immer die Adresse ein oder gehst du auch mal über die Verknüpfung?
Da es bei mir nur mit der Eingabe der Adresse auch nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Sebastian19 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Recon Lüftersteuerung Internet steuern problem*

Ich gehe auch über den link . und die anleitung die man automatisch mit downloadet habe ich auch befolgt


----------



## Dannny (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Recon Lüftersteuerung Internet steuern problem*

du musst beide usb-kabel intern anschließen nicht nur 1! hast du beide angeschlossen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Recon Lüftersteuerung Internet steuern problem*

Warum braucht ihr diese Spielerei, abgesehen davon dass ihr dafür gelöhnt habt: Schwachsinn.


----------



## Sebastian19 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Recon Lüftersteuerung Internet steuern problem*

Nice danke das war mein problem  

LG Sebastian


----------



## Profikuehl (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bitfenix Recon Lüftersteuerung Internet steuern problem*

Das hat ja nichts mit dem Internet zu tun (wie im Titel). Es ist doch schlicht und einfach ein Tool wie Speedfan nur, dass es die Lüftersteuerung verwaltet, über ein Webtool.
Versuch mal anstelle localhost  http://127.0.0.1 und schau mal mit Start -> ausführen -> Services.msc in der Liste der Dienste ob es irgendeinen Bitfenix-Dienst gibt der evtl. nicht gestartet ist.. 



> Warum braucht ihr diese Spielerei, abgesehen davon dass ihr dafür gelöhnt habt: Schwachsinn.



Dann muss sich der Benutzer nicht unter den Tisch bücken und an den Rädchen drehen oder man aus dem Internetkaffee in Afrika seine Lüfter in Deutschland regeln.. ^^

edit: jetzt geht es ja, da du das Kabel eingesteckt hast xD


----------

